

Tell HN: Gmail seems to be down. - lionheart

I'm getting strange errors on both my Gmail and Google Apps accounts.<p>Same for everybody else?
======
bcl
HN is not your up/down service, this is:

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com>

~~~
smolsky
The aforementioned site claimed that amazon.com is down... yeah.

------
there
what is the point of telling hacker news? those that use gmail will know it's
down, those that don't, don't care.

~~~
andre3k1
If it was down (which it's not) I would like to know. My email is pinged to my
Blackberry. There is no way for me to know that Gmail is not working unless I
am told (otherwise I would just think that I had no new email).

~~~
trotsky
if it was down, you would have no new email.

------
smolsky
So, your private data is still in Google's storage? I know it's convenient,
other than that... I pity you.

------
spooneybarger
fine for me.

